# Is my new hammer drill broken?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently bought a rigid vsr hammer drill. When I run it on hammer setting, I can feel no discernible difference from when it is on drill setting. No sense of any hammering motion at all.

Should this tool be like that? Is the hammering motion to small for me to detect, or should it be obvious? I'm wondering if I should return and exchange this tool as broken.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

We use the term "Hammer Drill" mostly to describe the lighter duty tools as opposed to the heavier duty "Rotary Hammers" which describes the way they operate.

Hammer drills have an eccentric plate, kind of like a wobble plate behind the armature so that the harder you push on the drill the more hammering action you get. 

With *No Push* then *No Hammering

*On Rotary Hammers on the other hand more 'Push' does NOT relate to faster drilling.

Note:more info with a better explanation than my "Off the Top" explanation:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer_drill
 .


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

the "Rule of Thumb" is: 

if it takes a straight shank bit, you need to push
if it takes a special shank, no need to push


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Difference bet. Hammer drill and Rotary Hammer!*



PaliBob said:


> We use the term "Hammer Drill" mostly to describe the lighter duty tools as opposed to the heavier duty "Rotary Hammers" which describes the way they operate.
> 
> Hammer drills have an eccentric plate, kind of like a wobble plate behind the armature so that the harder you push on the drill the more hammering action you get.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pali Bob for explaining the way a Hammer/Drill works. I, too own a Ridgid Hammerdrill. I make very good use of it. Never Thought of the process of operation. The WHY part. It's funny. something you use on a daily basis and never think of the way it works...!!! (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!! (Let's give the Smilies a rest)


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess the drill is okay.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> the "Rule of Thumb" is:
> 
> if it takes a straight shank bit, you need to push
> if it takes a special shank, no need to push


Generally true except at least one hammer drill comes with with two chucks.

One of my hammer drills is a Metabo P'7911
It comes with two chucks
One for straight shank bits
One for SDS bits

For Straight shank masonry bits or for SDS bits I need to 'Push'
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Metabo-P-7911-Porsche-Design-Multihammer-p/met-p7911.htm
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Generally true except ....


that's why it's a "Rule of Thumb" aka: a general guide line

there are always exceptions, but it's generally right more than it's wrong. Kinda like "Rightey tightey, leftie loosey". We both know this does us no good when dealing with old propane regulators, some lawn mower blade retaining bolts, and other items that utilize left hand threads, but for the average homeowner it will rarely let them down


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

darsunt said:


> ....... I guess the drill is okay.


You don't have to guess


Put in any bit backwards
Hold it against anything hard
Pull the trigger for a second


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Put in any bit backwards
> Hold it against anything hard
> Pull the trigger for a second


 
DON'T do this with a carbide tipped bit.

The carbide is wider than the shank of the bit and you can easily damage a perfectly good bit for no reason


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> When I run it on hammer setting, I can feel no discernible difference from when it is on drill setting


You won't feel it unless you are drilling. If you are drilling and can't feel it, somethings very wrong.:yes: A hammer drill is noisy as hell. 

I am assuming hell is noisy BTW.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

220/221 said:


> You won't feel it unless you are drilling. If you are drilling and can't feel it, somethings very wrong.:yes: A hammer drill is noisy as hell.
> 
> I am assuming hell is noisy BTW.


Sometimes it's QUIET as hell. The SILENCE is deafening, sometimes! I guess that's a topic for another forum.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

But we all agree it's HOT:furious:

(except, of course, when it's cold as hell):devil2:


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've drilled some holes and fixed a post in place. The hammer drill does a great job. But I've noticed some problems.

1) My carbide tipped drills bend quickly (the tip wobbles when you look at it spinning) and become useless. Is this normal, or are the drills bad, or am I doing something wrong?

2) I'm using those blue concrete screws, and I keep snapping off the heads when I drive them in, even when I try to be careful. I tighten them down by hand now. Are those screws weak?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

darsunt said:


> I've drilled some holes and fixed a post in place. The hammer drill does a great job. But I've noticed some problems.
> 
> 1) My carbide tipped drills bend quickly (the tip wobbles when you look at it spinning) and become useless. Is this normal, or are the drills bad, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 2) I'm using those blue concrete screws, and I keep snapping off the heads when I drive them in, even when I try to be careful. I tighten them down by hand now. Are those screws weak?


They are thin, cheap bits, and the hammering action will bend them easily. The SDS concrete screws are usually better, but that doesn't really help you. You probably noticed they are HOT after a couple holes, the heat makes them bend even faster

If your concrete is really hard and has lots of aggregate, you will wear out these cheap bits quickly, rusulting in tighter holes, making it harder to put these in, especially the cheap imports.

How deep are your screws going into the concrete? These blue screws have a max embedment of about 2". they simply don't have the dust removal capabilities to go any deeper. 1-3/4" embedment is ideal.

Remember, if you size your screws for 2" or less in concrete, you will drill your holes faster, wear out bits slower, snap fewer screws, and still get max holding power


----------

